

Ask HN:  Anyone have comments on Microsoft's BizSpark? - bavcyc

I'm looking at developing an application using Microsoft tools (Xbox and Kinect) as it will save time and came across the BizSpark program.  Has anyone else looked at this?<p>edit:
forgot to add the url:  http://www.microsoft.com/bizspark/
======
larsberg
What are your questions about it? I know two startups friends did that used it
(one I was a part of), and the program is exactly as advertised. All the
software+licenses, free for use until you either pass the 3 year (IIRC) mark
or several million in revenue. It also now comes with some free Azure time.

If you can stand the HN karma deduction of using the MSFT platform, it's a
pretty fantastic deal. Oh, and the program administrators are less picky with
how "real" you are than, say, becoming a registered iOS developer (having gone
through both processes myself).

~~~
bavcyc
Thanks. I do not have specific questions at this time, it just seemed too good
to be true.

If I was building a web application then I would avoid MSFT but using MSFT
hardware is much easier than developing my own or hacking stuff to work with
MSFT hardware.

------
gigantor
The ultimate intent of BizSpark is to get you locked into using the Microsoft
stack, because chances are, by that time the free license expires in 3 years
and your application is a success, you won't migrate to another platform as
easily.

Not necessarily a good or bad plan, if you're set on using Microsoft
technology anyway, you can save licensing costs for the first few years, and
minimize some costs should your project not succeed. If you're just testing
the waters as to which platform to use, BizSpark will tend to lead you towards
incurring additional operational costs in form of Microsoft licensing fees.

------
charlesdm
Free licenses, no strings attached. I'm a member and I'm pretty happy with it.

------
mgutz
It's a big baloon payment. It is not FREE after the probationary period. There
are definitely strings attached. There was a big stink about this with a well
known open source .NET developer who worked at MS. It would have ended costing
his startup a lot more based on the cost of a SQL Server license, etc. He
settled on Rails + MySQL. Search for Rob Conery.

------
damoncali
It's legit. Free stuff, but for a limited time - then you pay.

